# How to upload documents for ACS ?



## Deepak Malhotra (Sep 26, 2015)

Hello All,

I am about to file my ACS and have all relevant documents notarized. I have certain queries if anyone can answer at earliest feasible as I am waiting due to these concerns only and ACS is about to get closed for Xmas holidays.

1) I have my degree and consolidated mark sheet (Transcript) which has all subjects for all semesters. I think there is no need to put individual mark sheet for each semester as on ACS guidelines, only degree and transcript are mentioned. Am I correct in this regard?

2) Do I need to merge all documents including passport, education documents such as degree and transcript, experience documents such as skill letters, pay slips, and employee IDs and visiting cards into one pdf or Do I have to create one PDF for passport, one for educational documents and one for experience documents(Total 3).

3) While filling "Online Application Form" for ACS, there is an option to attach documents which has only 3 options: Passport, CV and birth certificate and name for file to be uploaded should be exactly same as one of these categories. Would it mean that if I am uploading passport, its name should be Passport.pdf?? and if this is the case and If I need to merge all documents into one PDF what should be its name?? and if I need to upload it into 3 documents as asked in query (2) can I upload multiple PDF on ACS form??

4) I haven't seen CV anywhere in ACS guidelines. Is CV is required to get uploaded??


Many Thanks in advance.


Regards,
Deepak Malhotra


----------



## sarim1984 (Sep 13, 2015)

1) Only degree and consolidated transcript required. Make individual pdf of degree and transcript.
2) Below separate pdfs are required:
* Passport
* Transcript
* Degree
* Certification if you have any like cisco etc. However, they will later ask to send an email from your CSCO login to ACS department for certification verification.
* Job responsibilities of each employer in separate pdf on company letter head. If its on company letter head, then no need of payslips and visiting cards.

3) Name could be different, there is no issue in naming convention. But name should be like if someone read it, he gets an idea what is inside this pdf.

4) CV is not required in ACS.

Hope this will help.


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Deepak Malhotra said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am about to file my ACS and have all relevant documents notarized. I have certain queries if anyone can answer at earliest feasible as I am waiting due to these concerns only and ACS is about to get closed for Xmas holidays.
> 
> ...


Hi Deepak,

Please see response highlighted, good luck


----------



## Deepak Malhotra (Sep 26, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Hi Deepak,
> 
> Please see response highlighted, good luck


Thanks a ton. But I have few more doubts:

1) So I will have to upload 3 PDFs:
(a) Passport - which will have front and back page of passport
(b) Educational qualification: Degree , consolidated mark sheet, name change certificate(as I have changed name in my study document and I confirmed this with ACS)
(c) Experience: Which will have Skill letters from previous and current employers and Visiting card and ID of me and my manager and pay slips.(Since I have statutory declaration for my current employer)

AGAIN , THERE ARE ONLY 3 CATEGORIES IN ONLINE FORM FOR ATTACHMENTS, CV, PASSPORT AND BIRTH CERTIFICATE AND I UPLOADED PASSPORT IN PASSPORT CATEGORY BUT FOR REST I AM NOT SURE.

Please help me out and confirm if I need to 3 pdf mentioned above and in which category I should upload each of these.

Regards,
Deepak Malhotra


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Deepak Malhotra said:


> Thanks a ton. But I have few more doubts:
> 
> 1) So I will have to upload 3 PDFs:
> (a) Passport - which will have front and back page of passport
> ...


Hi Deepak,

I think you are referring to the first page but I guess in the consecutive pages aren't there any option to upload educational documents, etc.


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi Deepak,

You are only referring to the personal detail screen, there you can upload either passport,birth certificate,etc.

However once you complete this detail and on navigating to other screens, you will be asked about education and experience detail.

You will find options like Transcript,certificate,exemption letter,etc. So try to go through the entire process mate.

You should be able to complete with ease. Good luck


----------



## wribeiro (Nov 19, 2015)

Hi everyone,

Reading this post I had a doubt. If my company doesn't have a letter head I need to send the payslip? If yes, how many do I need, I'm still employed at the company?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Deepak Malhotra (Sep 26, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Hi Deepak,
> 
> You are only referring to the personal detail screen, there you can upload either passport,birth certificate,etc.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mate !!

I am able to see all attachments for other documents on subsequent pages, just one more query(Hopefully last) : "What should I select in "To date" for my current employer?? I am still working there and I cant left it blank as it is mandatory. Should I fill current month/year?


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Deepak Malhotra said:


> Thanks Mate !!
> 
> I am able to see all attachments for other documents on subsequent pages, just one more query(Hopefully last) : "What should I select in "To date" for my current employer?? I am still working there and I cant left it blank as it is mandatory. Should I fill current month/year?


Just trying to recollect what i did 

Check if you can enter 'till date' or is it a calendar option?


----------



## Deepak Malhotra (Sep 26, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Just trying to recollect what i did
> 
> Check if you can enter 'till date' or is it a calendar option?


It is a calendar option. 

All I can do is either to fill current month or leave it with default option "-" (But not sure in this way I can save it or not)


----------



## Deepak Malhotra (Sep 26, 2015)

Deepak Malhotra said:


> It is a calendar option.
> 
> All I can do is either to fill current month or leave it with default option "-" (But not sure in this way I can save it or not)


Also, where should I attach my name change document?


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Deepak Malhotra said:


> Also, where should I attach my name change document?


I think i left it as -

Not sure about name change mate, you can take a call on that and it willn't matter


----------



## Deepak Malhotra (Sep 26, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> I think i left it as -
> 
> Not sure about name change mate, you can take a call on that and it willn't matter


I cant leave it blank, anyways I have filled current month.

I attached name change document with transcript only.

With all your help, I am able to reach payment page, Thanks a ton for that mate . 

Lastly, just to confirm, on very first page, I have selected option 3 which is skills ( 500 AUS Dollar). I hope this is the apt category.(attached here) If you can confirm I will click on submit.


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Yes you are correct. For Skilled Migration, 500AUD is the option to select.

Good luck.


----------



## Deepak Malhotra (Sep 26, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Yes you are correct. For Skilled Migration, 500AUD is the option to select.
> 
> Good luck.


Thanks a ton mate 

Will bug you at EOI again


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Deepak Malhotra said:


> Thanks a ton mate
> 
> Will bug you at EOI again


Anytime that's the whole purpose of this forum. DIY (Do it yourself) avoid agent.


----------



## sarim1984 (Sep 13, 2015)

In ACS, there is no option for "till date", but wile filling EOI, you can select "till date"option in your present employment.


----------



## Indianboy (Apr 19, 2017)

I am also at the same point and want to apply for ACS. Got all my docs notarized and confused about scanning in a single file or 3 different as explained in this thread?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Indianboy said:


> I am also at the same point and want to apply for ACS. Got all my docs notarized and confused about scanning in a single file or 3 different as explained in this thread?


Here you go


Preparing Documents to Upload into the Online Application Form:
1. Organise the paper documents you need to submit
2. Create paper copies of all your original documents
3. Have your paper copies Certified by an authorised person
4. Scan and Save the certified copies into a PDF format
• Consolidate all pages into one PDF document for each qualification and each employment entry.
• Scan documents at a low resolution setting of no higher than 200 DPI.
• Maximum limit of 3MB per PDF upload.
• Ensure your PDF files are not Password protected or Read Only.
5. Upload the PDF files of your certified copies into the Online Application Form
Required Documents
1. Birth Certificate or Passport – Applicant details page only, not full passport 2. Degree or Award Certificate
• Title of Degree or Award
• Name of University or Awarding Institution
• Date the Degree or Award was completed – the qualification will be assessed as NOT suitable if
there is no documented evidence that the degree has been completed and awarded.
3. Degree or Award Transcript
• Unit or Subject Names and Grades or Marks Achieved 4. Employment References

So there Can be more then 3 files also, depending on how many educational qualifications and employment you had 

1 for each education 
1 for each employment
1 for passport or birth certificate 

Cheers


----------

